# Besoin d’aide pour Apple TV 5 GEN 4K



## scorpio93270 (26 Juin 2020)

Bonjour , on vient de m’offrir une Apple TV , et j’aurai aimé savoir si il y’a moyens de naviguer sur internet , et si il y’a possibilité de télécharger une application externe à l’Apple store 
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## edenpulse (26 Juin 2020)

Non et non


----------

